# I am a retired Psychology Professor who has always been fascinated by everone's unique personality.



## barrysilber11 (10 mo ago)

I have been retired for seven years, and still enjoy learning about varying personality aspects. I am proud to have known the great founder of Cognitive Behavioral Therapy Aaron "Tim" Beck.


----------



## Handsome Dyke (Oct 4, 2012)

hello welcome to perc


----------



## deafcrossfitter (Nov 30, 2019)

Greetings.


----------



## barrysilber11 (10 mo ago)

Saiyed Handsome **** said:


> hello welcome to perc


Thank you!


----------



## barrysilber11 (10 mo ago)

deafcrossfitter said:


> Greetings.


Thank you!


----------



## Hexigoon (Mar 12, 2018)

Hi Barry, welcome to PerC, I hope you'll enjoy the forum then if that's the case!


----------



## X10E8 (Apr 28, 2021)

*Welcome to PerC*, Hope You Have A Good Time Here.


----------



## BigApplePi (Dec 1, 2011)

barrysilber11 said:


> I am proud to have known the great founder of Cognitive Behavioral Therapy Aaron "Tim" Beck.


Welcome. Never heard of Beck. Is there a one sentence (or more) rendition of what kind of therapy that is?


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

@barrysilber11 
*
WELCOME*

I'm one of the hosts on PerC. My most wonderful Co-Hostess is @Eugenia Shepherd. We are here if you have any questions or concerns. Feel free to dig in!


----------



## barrysilber11 (10 mo ago)

Hexigoon said:


> Hi Barry, welcome to PerC, I hope you'll enjoy the forum then if that's the case!


Hexigoon, thank you for your welcoming remarks!


----------



## Eugenia Shepherd (Nov 10, 2017)

_*@barrysilber11 ~
Why, hello, and welcome to our community! *_
...
Please make yourself at home, and let us know if you have any questions.
We're always here to help!


----------



## barrysilber11 (10 mo ago)

I am not sure that I understand. What do you mean by "familiar problem?" To seek further understanding about people, to me, does not constitute a problem.


----------



## BigApplePi (Dec 1, 2011)

barrysilber11 said:


> What do you mean by "familiar problem?"


If everywhere you turn you find conflict, I suppose you have a problem. If things run smoothly ... well they run further I suppose.


----------



## barrysilber11 (10 mo ago)

emiliasingle said:


> Welcome to the forum, then! We are glad to have you here.
> Do you still talk to your old clients from time to time? Or have you cut off all the work affairs so far?
> Also, how’s the retirement going? Did you manage to save enough money for that?
> I have to retire in some ten years too, and I am not sure I have enough savings. According to (edit advertising link out) the average net worth of a 65+ person in the US is around $200K+. That’s quite a lot, and I think that I will be below average by then. Probably, I have to look for an additional source of income.


I did not have clients, I had students, and yes, I still am in touch with some. Retirement is going well, and challenging. I did manage my finances so that I could retire.


----------



## dogshavesillynames (4 mo ago)

Do you have any expertise/ knowledge about schema therapy and personality disorders?


----------



## ilovedaisies (3 mo ago)

barrysilber11 said:


> I have been retired for seven years, and still enjoy learning about varying personality aspects. I am proud to have known the great founder of Cognitive Behavioral Therapy Aaron "Tim" Beck.


I’ve been both fascinated and curious about type, since first learning of being an INFJ long ago in my 40’s. Newly here, I didn’t see your type. I’d be curious in your many classes if you didn’t find the inquisitive, gotta-understand-and-be-real, soul-seeker INFJ, or perhaps IN’s, more than other types?

It had to be fascinating to have known Back…

Linda


----------



## barrysilber11 (10 mo ago)

ilovedaisies said:


> I’ve been both fascinated and curious about type, since first learning of being an INFJ long ago in my 40’s. Newly here, I didn’t see your type. I’d be curious in your many classes if you didn’t find the inquisitive, gotta-understand-and-be-real, soul-seeker INFJ, or perhaps IN’s, more than other types?
> 
> It had to be fascinating to have known Back…
> 
> Linda


Linda,
Thank you for your thoughtful response. I am an ENFP, and was certified in MBTI. There is much value in the MBTI, but personality is so much more complex than this inventory (hope I am not ruffling any feathers). I used to give workshops on the MBTI, and erroneously stated that it is reliable and valid; it is not. Please understand that learning about types is useful, but as I stated, It is a method for identifying certain characteristics. I did not know the types of my students, so I cannot respond to that part of your message.
Yes, it was fascinating being a friend to the great Dr. Beck, but more importantly, he was a wonderful human being who cared for everyone, and touched millions of people. My heart was broken when he passed away at age 100, and I was privileged to have known him.

Barry


----------



## barrysilber11 (10 mo ago)

BigApplePi said:


> Welcome. Never heard of Beck. Is there a one sentence (or more) rendition of what kind of therapy that is?


----------



## barrysilber11 (10 mo ago)

CBT deals with identifying distorted, maladaptive thinking patterns that may inhibit human growth. Empirically, it is the most effective psychotherapy.


----------

